# ADB and the Horus Heresy



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

With the lack of recent work by ADB does anyone else think he may have realized that he has out grown the Black Library. He is without doubt the best author they have and could earn proper money writing for himself. I think the only reason he stayed with black library this long is because he is such a fan of Warhammer. I hope this isn't the case as i want the final Heresy novel to be written by the best, I know Abnett and Mcneill have their fans but lets be honest ADB is the only author they have that hasn't written a bad novel and while we are at it we must admit most black library novels while enjoyable are not written well. Abnett and McNeil's while not always writing the best novels (Prospero's Burning) they are always written well but ADB seems to bring something else to the table and I think he has realized his talent and knows he has a bigger future after the Black Library.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well he's got the Master of Mankind coming out for the Heresy series. And then there's book 2 in his Black Legion series on the works, which has been described as his 'Gaunts Ghosts'. 

So no. I don't think he's done at all. But a very busy writer who I would rather see fewer high quality novels than loads of poor ones.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

He may be tied into some novels he has to write but give it a couple of years and I bet my bottom dollar that will be it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I believe he's also stated, perhaps on here even, that he doesn't want to be tied to the Heresy series.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

it would be a real shame if he didn't write the last novel in the series.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Speaking of which, they really need to do the final novels as a trilogy, to end as it all started.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I would totally understand if he would try out other stuff, (I guess road to Jove is an example) I think it would make him an even better BL writer if he would try other stuff every now and then. That being said, ADB is great, and he really raised the bar, but there would be life after ADB, e.g. Chris, Guy Haley (and Sanders).


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

The problem with threads about specific writers and your opinions on them is that you're also saying that one is better than the others. This makes it difficult for any writer to get involved with your thread. If a thread is a little more positive then a writer may be inclined to comment!

Just sayin'


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Mellow_ said:


> The problem with threads about specific writers and your opinions on them is that you're also saying that one is better than the others. This makes it difficult for any writer to get involved with your thread. If a thread is a little more positive then a writer may be inclined to comment!
> 
> Just sayin'



That's actually a very nice point.

As mentioned Graham McNeill and Abnett are awesome. I was sickened (in a good way) by 'Fulgrim'.
I thought James Swallow did a good job with Nemesis. 
Chris Wraight should be applauded simply for making White Scars work and filling the novel with tons of tongue in cheak comments about how GW totally ignores White Scars (at least that's what I got from it)
I, personally, enjoy all the writers, whether or not one is better than another. To be honest, some of them hit the mark more reguarly than others. While I liked Nemesis, I felt that Fear to Tread was missing something (although being totally unconstructive, I couldn't say what) But as a whole, I think they do a good job. 


Also, I feel that OP is a little presumptuous with his comment that ADB could earn 'proper money' elsewhere. Perhaps OP is privy to how much the writers are paid, but I'm going to guess that this is pure speculation. It's actually a little insulting to the other authors by suggesting that they're not good enough to earn 'proper money'. Of course, I'm sure that this wasn't OPs intent.

The issue, for me, is the lack of full novels and the increased focus on LE and novellas. But it looks like we're getting some full novels soon, so that addresses my issue.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

jasonpittman said:


> I know Abnett and Mcneill have their fans but lets be honest ADB is the only author they have that hasn't written a bad novel and while we are at it we must admit most black library novels while enjoyable are not written well. Abnett and McNeil's while not always writing the best novels (Prospero's Burning) they are always written well but ADB seems to bring something else to the table and I think he has realized his talent and knows he has a bigger future after the Black Library.





jasonpittman said:


> Abnett


What is Guardians of the Galaxy

What is Primeval

What is Mr Men


----------



## Silent Observant (Jan 12, 2012)

It is well known on this forum, on his twitter, and home page, as well as many other forums that ADB, takes forever to write a novel, he says so himself here and other places! On average it takes him about a year to write a single one, it took him a year to write the Ragnar novel, its taking him a year to write the Master of Mankind, it took him a little over a year to write the Talon of Horus. I think you see the pattern here. And guess what, all of this are and will be master pieces because they are ADB! He takes time and reseraches and makes these works of art that are arguably probably some of the best pieces of fiction in the 40k universe, and my personal favorite, yes he does have side projects, like the funny, horrifying, and amazing Rode to Jove series, among many other projects, so no ADB isn't backing down by any means, it just takes him a long time to write and our impatience matters not in the long run, each one is worth the wait! SO NO MORE COMPLAINING!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

At least he is still helping finish it. It'd be better if they simply finish the series as quickly as they can. Theres just way to much nonsense in the series already to keep on adding stuff that really doesn't contribute much. 

I fear that the Heresy Series will have a very limited legacy in science fiction.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> I fear that the Heresy Series will have a very limited legacy in science fiction.


Yup. It's been far too drawn out. It could have been great, an epic of a series. But it's just been dragged out to death now. They should have finished it, and then added in all these limited editions to flesh out other stories etc.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I agree and disagree with previous statements.
Which novels do you feel are superfluous? Personally, I feel we needed a couple of side stories to explain the story as a whole. Here's what I feel about the last 32 novels.
White text means that I feel it's necessary, or brings out important enough information to justify its existence. Orange text means it's fairly useful. Red text means that it doesn't need to exist at all.
I have tried not to let my enjoyment of the novels get in the way. Some I have enjoyed, but marked red. Some I have hated, but left white.

Do you agree or disagree with my opinions?

*Horus Rising - Needed
False Gods - Needed
Galaxy in Flames - Needed. The first 3 set up the entire saga. They explain Horus' fall.
The Flight of the Eisenstein - Doesn't really add much. Just finishes off a few tail ends of GiF 
Fulgrim - A great novel. Explains how Fulgrim fell.
Descent of Angels - Sets up the Dark Angels
Legion - Explains why the Alpha Legion turned.
Battle for the Abyss - Could live without it.
Mechanicum - Explains why Mars turned.
Tales of Heresy - Anthology. Take it or leave it.
Fallen Angels - Only the second half matters. Explains Luther's actions.
A Thousand Sons - Needed. Explains why Thousand Sons turn.
Nemisis - Not needed, but I damn well enjoyed it.
The First Heretic - Explains Lorgar's motivation.
Prospero Burns - Partially a retelling of TS, but it fleshes out the Wolves enough to make it useful.
Age of Darkness - Anthology. Take it or leave it.
The Outcast Dead - Not needed, but adds a little to the Thunder Warriors.
Deliverance Lost - Brings in the Raven Guard, but honestly, it could have been done better.
Know No Fear - Needed. Shows why the Ultramarines got caught off guard.
The Primarchs - Anthology. Take it or leave it.
Fear to Tread - Shows us what the Blood Angels have been up to. Not great though.
Shadows and Treachery - Anthology. Take it or leave it.
Angel Exterminatus - Hello Iron Warriors.
Betrayer - Is it really necessary? Perhaps. But enjoyable none the less.
Mark of Calth - While I enjoyed the odd story, it's ultimately superfluous. 
Vulcan Lives - Hello Vulcan
The Unremembered Empire - I liked the novel, but not really needed.
Scars - It took 27 novels for the White Scars to be remembered. Poor Legion. No GW love.
Vengeful Spirit - Explains how Horus can actually take on the Emperor and potentially win.
The Damnation of Pythos - Utterly pointless.
Legacies of Betrayal - Anthology. Take it or leave it.
Deathfire - Not really going anywhere with the plot. Vulcan is dead, alive, dead, alive, dead...ALIVE*


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I agree and disagree with previous statements.
> Which novels do you feel are superfluous? Personally, I feel we needed a couple of side stories to explain the story as a whole. Here's what I feel about the last 32 novels.
> White text means that I feel it's necessary, or brings out important enough information to justify its existence. Orange text means it's fairly useful. Red text means that it doesn't need to exist at all.
> I have tried not to let my enjoyment of the novels get in the way. Some I have enjoyed, but marked red. Some I have hated, but left white.
> ...


Wow I've fallen behind a little. I've read halfway through A Thousand sons, I just wasn't feeling it so kinda dropped out. I do own nemisis though.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I really like the anthologies. If a story isn't up to much and/or doesn't do much for the greater plot it doesn't matter because it isn't much of a commitment to read. I wish a lot of the books highlighted in red above where just short stories as part of anthologies


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I agree and disagree with previous statements.


good post, I guess the nails have a free night,


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Of the HH I've read these are the ones of note; Age of Darkness was not all that much, Shadows of Treachery was actually decent but 'eh', Fear to Tread was a very good read imo, The Primarchs was actually the first I ever read - it gave me a good 'toes dip' into the characters detailed in the book, Betrayer was a cracking f*cking read and my absolute fav so far and introduced me to most of my fav characters tbh.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with a lot of them. Its funny because the books in the beginning were pretty good, and I was actually worried they were going to finish the series too quickly. They really didn't do a good job with setting up the events. I felt they jumped around in so many random directions and then dragged it with many, many, insignificant stories.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree with most of Shady Ed's post on the books so far. 

I've said before that I think the HH should have been done in a similar fashion to Game of Thrones. Each book could have been a large vast story. E.g. The first 3 books could have been one novel. I mean sure, have each section written by different writers if that helps speed it up and get more creative content written, but no series should ever be 34 books and not finished. It's too much, and prevents it being picked up by people who want to learn about the setting. 

Look at Harry Potter, world famous story, 7 books. 

Game of Thrones, famous series. 7 books (roughly)

HH ... 34, not finished. Not world famous.

See the pattern?

Plus with less books opportunities like live action movies become more palatable to Hollywood writers.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I know right. Its too bad. There was a time when I remember science fiction book clubs were talking about the series, and the series even had some New York Times pieces.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Mellow_ said:


> Look at Harry Potter, world famous story, 7 books.
> 
> Game of Thrones, famous series. 7 books (roughly)
> 
> ...



Hah, I don't think that HH being 34 books has anything to do with its fame.
Also, do you really think that HH being a long series has anything to do with hollywood not being interested? I'm pretty sure that Hollywood would jump at a chance to use the GW world for movies. 
But look at what happened when GW actually allowed someone to make a film...we ended up with 'Ultramarine', which was utter shite.
My understanding is that GW has been approached numerous times for film rights, but have turned them all down due to the proposals falling short.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

Of course it has something to do with its lack of fame. It's too large a series and the average sci fi fan member of the public won't want to read something so long and dragged out. 

I've no idea why a "proper" movie hasn't been done. Hell, they are even doing one on World of Warcraft that looks quite professionally done. GW ends up with the Ultramarine movie which lets be frank was utter utter rubbish and I am shocked that GW would even put their label on something that looks like it was animated by a young child.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Hah, I don't think that HH being 34 books has anything to do with its fame.
> Also, do you really think that HH being a long series has anything to do with hollywood not being interested? I'm pretty sure that Hollywood would jump at a chance to use the GW world for movies.
> But look at what happened when GW actually allowed someone to make a film...we ended up with 'Ultramarine', which was utter shite.
> My understanding is that GW has been approached numerous times for film rights, but have turned them all down due to the proposals falling short.


lol yeah Ultramarine was fucking abismal! :laugh:


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Dan Abnett wrote the screenplay (probably the lowest point in his career)

Terence Stamp. John Hurt. Sean Pertwee.
I mean, come on! I love all those actors, especially Sean Pertwee.

They land on the planet of the poorly rendered fog (which exists purely so that the animators didn't have to make backgrounds or worry about actually providing detail to the world)
There are some chaos guys there who have lost the ability to think and just run at guns with less strategy than a hormagaunt.
Then they go back to their ship which is huge and yet doesn't have a single member of crew on board. But the ship is also really dark because the animators couldn't think of another way to get out of actually designing shit.

I mean, it was just so fucking bad.

Clearly the warp had something to do with sending CGI from 2003 into 2010.











And yet, here is the intro from DOW2 which was made in 2009.










I know the DOW2 intro is tiny in comparison to the length of Ultramarine. But even that small clip had more sense, better visuals, action, fluff and competance than the movie.


----------



## Iron Circle (Aug 13, 2015)

Have you guys seen Damnation? A fan made German movie. Production quality is very low but frankly it did more to capture the feel of 40k than Ultramarine.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

'The Lord Inquisitor' film might actually be good if it ever comes out in our lifetime.

Sorry, this thread has been somewhat hijacked.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> As mentioned Graham McNeill and Abnett are awesome. I was sickened (in a good way) by 'Fulgrim'.
> I thought James Swallow did a good job with Nemesis.


Agreed on both points.



Kharn The Complainer said:


> Chris Wraight should be applauded simply for making White Scars work and filling the novel with tons of tongue in cheak comments about how GW totally ignores White Scars (at least that's what I got from it).


I must have missed these bits. What are you referring to?



Kharn The Complainer said:


> While I liked Nemesis, I felt that Fear to Tread was missing something (although being totally unconstructive, I couldn't say what) But as a whole, I think they do a good job.


_FFT_ missed _A LOT_ of points and to be honest is the worst novels in the series to date. Only some of Nick Kymes Salamanders are worse, but even _Vulkan Lives_ was better IMO.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

forkmaster said:


> I must have missed these bits. What are you referring to?


I'll try and find some direct quotes later, but in general it was the way it was described how nobody knew anything about the White Scars and nobody seems to care. I took it very much as a jab at how GW haven't bothered to develop WS lore at all in comparison to other chapters/legions. 
Also, the jokes about how all WS members were disproportionately taken from Asia, explaining why even the Terran born WS were Chinese or Mongolian.


----------



## Gabriel Chase (Dec 7, 2015)

This will undoubtedly kill all credibility I may have earned, but I actually gave Ultramarine an 'it's half-decent' review on Amazon...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> _FtT_ missed _A LOT_ of points and to be honest is the worst novels in the series to date. Only some of Nick Kymes Salamanders are worse, but even _Vulkan Lives_ was better IMO.


What about Battle for the Abyss? A book that essentially just plays on poor stereotypes of the various marines it uses and adds nothing to the series (beyond introducing us to Lorgar's super ship that he see's as better than his current super ship.)



Gabriel Chase said:


> This will undoubtedly kill all credibility I may have earned, but I actually gave Ultramarine an 'it's half-decent' review on Amazon...


With some yes, you likely have, but Ultramarine does have its merits at times. Its just that they are far and few and easily clouded by the awful stuff. (I mean sure a power sword will slice through power armour with relative ease but a chainsword is nothing to ignore either. Theres a reason it was not abandoned en mass during the Great Crusade era in favour of power weapons.)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

darkreever said:


> What about Battle for the Abyss? A book that essentially just plays on poor stereotypes of the various marines it uses and adds nothing to the series (beyond introducing us to Lorgar's super ship that he see's as better than his current super ship.


Yes that book is awful too to the same degree, but it doesn't affect anything. Like sure there is some small references to it here and then, but if I were to not read it, I wouldn't have missed anything. Like if I don't read _KNF_, there will be major WTFs in several stories after that. Or if I didn't listen to _Garro - Legion of One_, _Vengeful Spirit_ would deliver a chocking twist. _FTT_ was a novel about a very popular Legion and later Chapter, in a very interesting part in the Heresy that could have been awesome if handled right.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't know if this post is about sharing our opinions of ADB in the HH series, but I will mention that he isn't my favorite author, as his stories are kind of redundant and aren't super unique. I mean, he has good work, and I have bought a few of his novels, but I think he could do better.

While I agree with some of what the OP says, I wont brown nose by any means. So I will say that thought I enjoyed the Night Lords novels, I think they could have been written better by someone else that I will not mention. However, I cannot cast blame on him alone... his editors did an absolutely shizt job.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, rare to see such a negative opinion of ADB, each to their own though. How do you mean redundant though?


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

I've noticed some of the same kind of story development throughout most of his books.

It's not a huge deal, and I'm not saying he's a horrible author... but when you come from a fantasy book background, where the development is much more in depth... it can kind of irritating noticing the smallest things. (Also, not Warhammer fantasy... more like Dragonlance and Magic the Gathering... some others also.) I do like some of his work. I really enjoyed the Emperor's Gift. I think that might have been his best book. In my opinion that is. The Night Lords novels, on the other hand, were a travesty. Again, I think if he had a different editor, it would have been a bit better... I implore you to re-read the novels, and tell me how many grammatical errors you see. I know it's kind of a strange thing to hear from a German guy with little knowledge in the English language, but when I spend money on a book and read it... I expect it to make sense... well as much as possible. That's not really the only reason... again, I don't mean to sling mud, but just some opinionated thoughts on the story itself I would have changed.

Please forgive me, I am using a translator for a lot of what I am writing, so if something doesn't make sense please let me know so I can fix it.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing wrong with having a different opinion to other people. 

Perhaps you could point out the grammatical errors you found? Page numbers for example?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Wow, rare to see such a negative opinion of ADB, each to their own though.


There was actually a member on here that did a negative review of Soul Hunter back when it was a relatively new title. Sadly there was a member of the staff who didn't take to kindly to someone expressing an honest and negative opinion about ADB's work, and promptly had the thread deleted and may have banned the member.

It didn't go over to well, I can tell you that.



Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> The Night Lords novels, on the other hand, were a travesty.


While I personally won't go so far as to agree with the travesty comment, I will say I enjoyed the series less and less as it went on. Soul Hunter was good, in my opinion, but I thought Blood Reaver had to many coincidences and certain characters making changes that seemed off. Void Stalker was the least appealing to me, but I think a large part of that came down to certain revelations from the previous book (the war sage, to keep things simple and spoiler free) and Talos in regards to what kind of leader or leader-like figure he is.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

darkreever said:


> While I personally won't go so far as to agree with the travesty comment, I will say I enjoyed the series less and less as it went on. Soul Hunter was good, in my opinion, but I thought Blood Reaver had to many coincidences and certain characters making changes that seemed off. Void Stalker was the least appealing to me, but I think a large part of that came down to certain revelations from the previous book (the war sage, to keep things simple and spoiler free) and Talos in regards to what kind of leader or leader-like figure he is.



Forgive me, for lack of a better term. I agree with you here and I think you put it best. I have a bad habbit of saying that the whole set is bad when, in reality, I enjoyed one or so and disliked the others. 

You put it exactly how I was thinking, but could not think of the words. hah. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll agree it got worse as it went on. The war sage areas in particular. But not to awful levels anyway. 

The Emperors Gift is also probably my favourite novel of his. Betrayer is another close one, minus a few niggles hear and there. The First Heretic however, I like in some areas, but overall don't enjoy despite popular opinion. It might just be from how little I like the Word Bearers and Pre-Istvaan Lorgar in general, it's no co-incidence that the parts I enjoyed most were those that involved the Custodes and Corax.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

I think it is absolutely right and proper to have different opinions. The world would be a very boring place if we all liked exactly the same thing.

For me Abnett is by far the best author BL have ever had writing for them. However, even he has his faults, mostly rushed conclusions. Many of Abnetts books read as though they need another 100 pages as the first three quarters are always so rich with world building, character building and sub plot set up. Then bang, it is as if he remembers his contract to deliver a book of a certain length (or a deadline for another publisher is looming) and he appears to condense or rush the endings. Not always but often IMHO. However, his books still rock.

ADB is for me the second best author in the BL stable with the most potential for greater things. I am hard pressed to actually identify his actual flaws but it is more a feeling that he is on the edge of greatness but not there yet. But in no means a bad author...a very good and strong author. I would agree with what others said above, the Night Lords series was less good with each subsequent book...Soul Hunter was awesome.

Third place really does keep changing hands for me. It used to be firmly Graham McNeil but he really is hit and miss. When he hits he is fab but the misses are pretty marked! John French is up there too and it is about time he got a full length HH novel (though if you make Tallarn an omnibus then he already has). Matthew Farrer would also be in third spot for me but alas BL do not commission him anymore (although one day we might possibly see Urdesh). Rob Sanders is also pretty solid but as I HATED Atlas Infernal (like really really hated) he drops down.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> It might just be from how little I like the Word Bearers and Pre-Istvaan Lorgar in general, it's no co-incidence that the parts I enjoyed most were those that involved the Custodes and Corax.


Though I adore the Word Bearers and would gladly join them, if they were real, in a heartbeat, I agree Lorgar before the Heresy is kind of a joke. For lack of a better term, he's a huge pussy. It took him to gain Demonhood to actually become the Lorgar most people enjoy reading about. 

On the other hand, some could argue that Gullimen is the same way. It took his world to get sacked and his brothers to turn for hi, to grow a pair and stand up to his fellow loyalist brothers. Like the Lion for example. In Unremembered Empire, he kind of "comes out of his shell". So to speak.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> I'll agree it got worse as it went on. The war sage areas in particular. But not to awful levels anyway.


Don't get me wrong, I liked most of the bits its just the revelation



of him not being dead even though thats what he wanted and then just getting over it when he is awakened again


kind of irked me.

Talos mindset felt like an issue in the later books if I'm being completely honest. He starts off as a jaded warrior clinging to the past, _and never stops_. It works, up until a point in Blood Reaver, to me, because his position and situation changes.



Duke_Leto said:


> I think it is absolutely right and proper to have different opinions. The world would be a very boring place if we all liked exactly the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

darkreever said:


> *snip*


I totally agree with your comments on Lorgar and Guilliman. I did have issue with the way he's portrayed in Deathfire. I got a strong feeling that Nick Kyme hates the character.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Really? I loved Atlas Infernal, probably gonna reread it after my current two books. What did you dislike about it?


Hmmm well just in case there is anyone on these forums who have not read it I will spoiler tag it. Also going to cross post/paraphrase what I said at the time I read it on thebolthole.org



1. It felt very episodic. Probably would work better as a serialised story in a Hammer and Bolter type anthology.
2. Czevak always ALWAYS had the answers to solve a problem or challenge.
3. Strangely it didn't feel grim dark to me?
4. Klute continues to act like Czevak's acolyte despite having been a fully fledged Inquisitor for a long time (wasn't sure how long but a long time). They were not acting like peers! Just don't see Ravenor giving Eisenhorn that kind of reverence! 
5. Perhaps because my mindset and view of Inquisitors has been set by reading the Abnett and Mitchell books, (and Watson) Czevak just did not fit my minds eye view of an Inquisitor in fact...

The book felt more like a Doctor Who story!

And then it hit me why this book doesn't work FOR ME...Czevak reads like a pompous smart ass who never quite tells anyone what is going on but always seems to know the solution to everything. Just like Doctor Who. It is all so convenient.

And therein lies a problem for me, if I just do not like the lead character then I cannot feel the book. I HATED Czevak really hated him and so I didn't really care about what happened to him!

I know some have really liked the Czevak stories and I will say that I really like most of Rob Sanders work (looking forward to Skitarius in paperback). But I will not be reading anything Czevak again...maybe cos I have never been a big Dr Who fan anyway or because I don't like smart arses or as I said before for some reason he just doesn't fit with MY notion of an Inquisitor.

I know the Webway is established lore in 40k but in the context of the Czevak story it is too convenient and almost a Deus Ex Machina!

Actually THAT is another point to add to my opening post about why I didn't like the book. It is actually littered with Deus Ex Machina as a way of getting out of a squeeze. Hmmm let me see...need to get to a world on the other side of the Eye of Terror, jump into the Webway and be there in minutes! Hmmm having to face down a squad of the Emperors most deadly warriors (The Grey Knights), happen to know and locate the perfect device containing an Omega Minus pariah embryo!. Sure there are others.

As I said just all too convenient.

One of the things *I* love about the 40k setting is just how bloody difficult it is to do anything. Warp travel isn't simply hyperdrive at the flick of a switch. Your successful journey relies on being able to navigate the eddies and flow of emotions that means the direct route to any destination is likely not possible and, well you are all schooled on Warp travel in 40k...it is anything but convenient.


----------

